# Dish says I can't upgrade to 1000.4 yet.



## jrcart (Oct 17, 2008)

I live in eastern Arkansas. I called today about upgrading to the 1000.4 dish so I can get the hd locals. I was told that the system would not allow them to upgrade to the eastern arc. The rep said that dish was planning to mirror the hd locals over to another satellite so I could see them. Didn't know when. He said that I would have to wait until Feb to be able to upgrade my equipment. Does anyone know if this is true for the entire area of Arkansas coverage. My county is the eastern most area of the state where dish has locals in AR. Woodruff Co.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

Call back and speak to someone more informed. If your locals are only availble on the Eastern Arc, they should make it where you can see them.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

jclewter79 said:


> Call back and speak to someone more informed.


I agree. Some CSRs are not looking at the correct information on their computer. As long as you are in a DMA that was added this week you should be able to get the upgrade.

I know several people that have been successful using the on-line chat function on DISH's web site. So far, I don't know anyone that has been charged for the upgrade. Some of them were told that there would be a two year commitment.


----------



## jrcart (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks. I will give it another try.


----------



## dishlover2 (Aug 24, 2008)

jrcart said:


> I live in eastern Arkansas. I called today about upgrading to the 1000.4 dish so I can get the hd locals. I was told that the system would not allow them to upgrade to the eastern arc. The rep said that dish was planning to mirror the hd locals over to another satellite so I could see them. Didn't know when. He said that I would have to wait until Feb to be able to upgrade my equipment. Does anyone know if this is true for the entire area of Arkansas coverage. My county is the eastern most area of the state where dish has locals in AR. Woodruff Co.


did your part of arkansas get locals on77 in my area it seems that there was no room 4 harrisburg they had an install job done 4 me today heres what it boils down to with core programming in this way a one dish solution guess I Now have the superdish 1000.4

61.5/77 degrees core hd programming with locals
72. whatever is for standard definition channel which i had w 110/119 dish 500 at the moment this solution encompasses 3 orbital slots

Let them know if hd locals arent available on 61.5 4 your dma when they upgraded me to the hd package with the mix of former 119 programming 110 was the core programming some hd but very few on 110mostly lil and ls more core when 119 (18 in dish 300) ran out of room and the fcc demanded a one dish solution to include locals anyway had i lived in the philly dma i probably couldnt get the 1000 dish right away in otherwords i used to have 110/119 and 61.5 4 hd where 110 didnt have the room for hd because one hd channel takes up 6 sd channels due to the higher resolutionrree so far im happy but i still have vip 612bugs freezing to a non responsive remote and often times due to it being uhf ir combination remote personally i like the ir scheme much better at times myself

my understanding originally is or was the one dish packaging would need 4 slots not to compare apples & oranges but i heard that dtv meaning direct tv uses 4 slots it could be they are mistaken

if i can furtherassist reply w quote please

tom from lancaster co


----------



## jrcart (Oct 17, 2008)

Well I was just online with a rep and still no good news. They keep saying this is only available for new customers now and not for existing customers until February. The rep said that a local dealer would be my only option at this time. So that means I would have to pay. Does anyone have any idea how much that would cost. It may be best for me to wait it out because the only hd locals they are providing is abc & cbs.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jrcart said:


> Well I was just online with a rep and still no good news. They keep saying this is only available for new customers now and not for existing customers until February. The rep said that a local dealer would be my only option at this time. So that means I would have to pay. Does anyone have any idea how much that would cost. It may be best for me to wait it out because the only hd locals they are providing is abc & cbs.


What receiver or DVRs are you using now?


----------



## ehb224 (Apr 4, 2008)

If you have a 612, 622, or 722 then call tech suport and not customer service and ask why you cannot get your HD locals that are currently online. That's how I did it for my DMA and they are coming out Tuesday to replace my 500 and wing dish for 61.5 witha 1000.4! However, they did have to turn off my locals until the install to force the equipment upgrade through their system.


----------



## jrcart (Oct 17, 2008)

phrelin said:


> What receiver or DVRs are you using now?


I currently have the vip722 and the sd dvr 522. The first time I called I was transfered to technical support and the guy said that the system would not allow him to input the change for the new dish.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

jrcart said:


> I currently have the vip722 and the sd dvr 522. The first time I called I was transfered to technical support and the guy said that the system would not allow him to input the change for the new dish.


You might want to first check the web site to make sure the HD locals are available for YOUR zip code. While you may think that you can get them, you might not and that is why the CSRs have been saying you can't.

If the web site says that you can get them try the online chat from DISH's website. People are reporting good results when using it to get the new dish.


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

You should be able to get Memphis in HD with an OTA antenna.


----------



## jrcart (Oct 17, 2008)

Bill R said:


> You might want to first check the web site to make sure the HD locals are available for YOUR zip code. While you may think that you can get them, you might not and that is why the CSRs have been saying you can't.
> 
> If the web site says that you can get them try the online chat from DISH's website. People are reporting good results when using it to get the new dish.


My zip code is 72101. I have checked on the web site and it list the local ABC and CBS stations available in HD. I have also tried the online chat and got the same results. They keep saying that I cannot upgrade to the new dish because I am not a new customer. I am wondering is it possible that the hd locals are not reaching the entire dma area that the standard def locals are?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

jrcart said:


> They keep saying that I cannot upgrade to the new dish because I am not a new customer.


I don't know if it is the call center you are getting or what but they are giving you bad information. Since our HD locals were added on Wednesday I know six people in my area that have called and were able to get a dish upgrade scheduled. NONE of them were new customers.



> I am wondering is it possible that the hd locals are not reaching the entire dma area that the standard def locals are?


No, that is definitely not the problem. However, it could be a problem in DISH's database. What I suggest that you do is send an email to [email protected] That address goes to a group of people that can resolve problems like you are experiencing.


----------



## jrcart (Oct 17, 2008)

Bill R said:


> No, that is definitely not the problem. However, it could be a problem in DISH's database. What I suggest that you do is send an email to [email protected] That address goes to a group of people that can resolve problems like you are experiencing.


Thanks for the info. I will be sending them an email.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

jrcart said:


> I currently have the vip722 and the sd dvr 522. The first time I called I was transfered to technical support and the guy said that the system would not allow him to input the change for the new dish.


This is why; you have a 522, which does not support MPEG v4, and Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4-compatible receivers, because most of the programming, not just the HD, is encoded with MPEG4. This means you would need a receiver replacement in order to switch, and Dish isn't doing that for anyone (for Eastern Arc) until Feb.

Other folks who might have talked Dish into switching them early would had to have had all ViP-series receivers, and must have already received their new purple access cards.

Folks, there's a REASON that Dish sets these dates. Demanding to be upgraded before their schedule is being unreasonable.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

What you need to do is ask for a wing dish. You would have 2 dishes that way but, you would get all the orbital slots that you need to get the service you want. There is nothing unreasonble about wanting your locals in HD if you pay for HD service and have a HD receiver.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

IIP said:


> This is why; you have a 522, which does not support MPEG v4, and Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4-compatible receivers, because most of the programming, not just the HD, is encoded with MPEG4. This means you would need a receiver replacement in order to switch, and Dish isn't doing that for anyone (for Eastern Arc) until Feb.


That just isn't true. I suggest that you read the forums (this one and that other board). MANY people are getting their MPEG2 receivers replaced NOW when they call about the HD local upgrade.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

IIP said:


> Folks, there's a REASON that Dish sets these dates. Demanding to be upgraded before their schedule is being unreasonable.


No it isn't. DISH needs to (and does) adjust their schedule to accommodate customers. It is projected that DISH may lose as many as 100,000 customers this quarter. That number is going to be far higher if DISH tells customers that they have to WAIT. DISH has published that the HD locals ARE available in a lot of markets. They MUST be ready NOW to provide those service to EXISTING customers.


----------



## Radner (Oct 24, 2005)

IIP said:


> This is why; you have a 522, which does not support MPEG v4, and Eastern Arc requires all MPEG4-compatible receivers, because most of the programming, not just the HD, is encoded with MPEG4. This means you would need a receiver replacement in order to switch, and Dish isn't doing that for anyone (for Eastern Arc) until Feb.
> 
> Other folks who might have talked Dish into switching them early would had to have had all ViP-series receivers, and must have already received their new purple access cards.
> 
> Folks, there's a REASON that Dish sets these dates. Demanding to be upgraded before their schedule is being unreasonable.





Bill R said:


> That just isn't true. I suggest that you read the forums (this one and that other board). MANY people are getting their MPEG2 receivers replaced NOW when they call about the HD local upgrade.


Today (11/22), a tech was out to my house to install a 1000.4 dish so that I could get my locals in HD. He also had to replace my old 622 because it wasn't picking up the SD channels. The only replacement on his truck was a 722.... lucky me!


----------



## Six Sigma (Feb 7, 2004)

Live in north-central Arkansas and have a tech visit scheduled for Friday so I can receive the Little Rock HD locals.

Question: If they replace my existing antenna receiving 110, 119 & 129 with a 1000.4 antenna, will that antenna also receive the Little Rock SD channels that have not yet been upgraded to HD?

Have a 211 & 622 receiver so the 1000.4 would make the most sense.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Six Sigma said:


> Live in north-central Arkansas and have a tech visit scheduled for Friday so I can receive the Little Rock HD locals.
> 
> Question: If they replace my existing antenna receiving 110, 119 & 129 with a 1000.4 antenna, will that antenna also receive the Little Rock SD channels that have not yet been upgraded to HD?
> 
> Have a 211 & 622 receiver so the 1000.4 would make the most sense.


Yes. That is exactly what they are doing in my and other newly added markets in the eastern arc. If you check the recent uplink reports you will see that all of you local channel have been uplinked, some in HD, the others in SD on the 77 degree satellite.


----------



## Six Sigma (Feb 7, 2004)

Tech installed the 1000.4.  

Didn't even have to ask.


----------



## bspann (Dec 17, 2008)

I have tried the same thing. I live just south of Little Rock. I called in to get my locals in HD, and tech came out, but was going to install "wing" dish. I can't have two antennas, so called Dish to request 1000.4. They said I couldn't because my current programming is all on W Arc and I would lose some channels if I added 1000.4 and E arc. I have a one single ViP 622 and have installed the smart card they recently sent me. Should I be able to get the 1000.4 without losing any programming from 110, 119, 129?


----------



## CorpITGuy (Apr 12, 2007)

bspann said:


> I have tried the same thing. I live just south of Little Rock. I called in to get my locals in HD, and tech came out, but was going to install "wing" dish. I can't have two antennas, so called Dish to request 1000.4. They said I couldn't because my current programming is all on W Arc and I would lose some channels if I added 1000.4 and E arc. I have a one single ViP 622 and have installed the smart card they recently sent me. Should I be able to get the 1000.4 without losing any programming from 110, 119, 129?


The tech was misinformed. I just PM'ed you.


----------

